# Kenmore washer won't drain! How do I get the water out?



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Hah! I have a wet/dry vac!


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> model no. 92598200


Missing some digits.
I got 110.92598200 to work for me.
A Whirlpool built Kenmore, direct drive style.



> What's the best way to get the water out so I can troubleshoot it?


Lay the drain hose down to the floor drain or in a bucket, shop vac.

Some access helps...
http://www.applianceaid.com/procedures.html

jeff.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey Jeff, thanks for the suggestions. The washer was too heavy, while full, for me to move it enough to get to the drain pipe by my self. I used my shop vac to suck out the water. Now I have a sink full of wet, partially clean, laundry and a broken washer.

The Kenmore (you were right about the missing 110 - sorry) came with the house I bought last year. For now, I will swap it with my front-loader (I brought it when I moved, but was too lazy to swap them at the time).

The Kenmore will head to the basement and wait for troubleshooting. Given it's model number, is it worth trying to fix?


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> I will swap it with my front-loader (I brought it when I moved


:thumbup: 



> but was too lazy to swap them at the time


:whistling2: 



> The Kenmore will head to the basement and wait for troubleshooting. Given it's model number, is it worth trying to fix?


Definetly worth checking and finding out what is wrong and what is required to correct the problem. Direct drive washers often will go 8-10 years easily with only minor repairs.

jeff.


----------

